# Repair Cup Holder



## radlaw (Nov 11, 2014)

Anyone know how to attach the cup holder that separated from the center console behind the gear shift, without removing the entire console?


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

radlaw said:


> Anyone know how to attach the cup holder that separated from the center console behind the gear shift, without removing the entire console?


I had it happen on my Jetta, which is a similar setup. With both of your hands, spread your fingertips around the interior of the cup holder. Push outward with your fingertips to grip the cupholder. Now pull the cupholder back up into position. It should "click" back into position after getting it lined up. It may take a few attempts, and some mild swearing before it cooperates. :laugh:

Finally, don't push too hard on your cups when setting them in there to avoid having to do it again.


----------



## radlaw (Nov 11, 2014)

Dan00Hawk said:


> With both of your hands, spread your fingertips around the interior of the cup holder. Push outward with your fingertips to grip the cupholder. Now pull the cupholder back up into position. It should "click" back into position after getting it lined up. It may take a few attempts, and some mild swearing before it cooperates. :laugh:
> 
> Finally, don't push too hard on your cups when setting them in there to avoid having to do it again.


thanks; I'll try it


----------

